# Foam core alternative



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Be careful, not all foam is the same. Eps foam can't be laminated with poly resin, only epoxy. Other types of foam have bonding and off gassing issues in the heat that will cause delamination.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Go to a local shop and ask to buy their scraps for $20


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Go idea. I did find 1/2 thick polyurethane foam at fgci.com for $30. but no info on vinyl ester compatiblity. There are a few local shops. Will go that route. What I am trying to do is change shape of my splash well insert to look like attached picture. See the curved area from transom forward. Mine is a sharp 90 now with stress cracks. Oops. Photo is too large. Was an iPad screen shot.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Fiberglass hates sharp angles, good luck.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm wondering if 5/8" or 3/4" phenolic would work for you. It's not light, but it bonds well in epoxy, is obviously very strong. 

I used some on a project where I removed some rectangle areas of foam from my cockpit floor, so I could replace with an embedded mounting block. I removed the foam, sanded, cleaned and then poured some unthickened epoxy, and bedded the phenolic block. I think poured some lightly thickened epoxy to fill voids and make the surface more flush. Laid a couple layers of 17oz, faired with 3m marine filler, and painted.

It's one option.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Whiskey Angler said:


> I'm wondering if 5/8" or 3/4" phenolic would work for you. It's not light, but it bonds well in epoxy, is obviously very strong.
> 
> I used some on a project where I removed some rectangle areas of foam from my cockpit floor, so I could replace with an embedded mounting block. I removed the foam, sanded, cleaned and then poured some unthickened epoxy, and bedded the phenolic block. I think poured some lightly thickened epoxy to fill voids and make the surface more flush. Laid a couple layers of 17oz, faired with 3m marine filler, and painted.
> 
> It's one option.


Never mind. Saw what you're trying to do. My suggestion wasn't to helpful.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

You could make a template of the dimensions and send it to Jonathan Glasser and let him do it right.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Capnredfish said:


> Go idea. I did find 1/2 thick polyurethane foam at fgci.com for $30. but no info on vinyl ester compatiblity. There are a few local shops. Will go that route. What I am trying to do is change shape of my splash well insert to look like attached picture. See the curved area from transom forward. Mine is a sharp 90 now with stress cracks. Oops. Photo is too large. Was an iPad screen shot.


Yes the two are compatible and will work well together. As FC said, watch the sharp corners. Maybe make it 2 pieces thick so you can round the corners (1/2" radius is minimum).


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Dang el9, way to boost his DIY confidence, lol. I got faith in you Cap, I'm sure this small project will come out just fine.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Haha sorry, wasn't trying to rain on the parade. When I try stuff like this it usually ends up looking like a 3rd grade science project. Plus the time and money spent are usually not worth the end result. I'm just honest with my own personal diy abilities.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Mine looks like this now. Excuse the finger tip on iPad drawing. Hopefully you get the idea. The transom section is not as wide as the front well lip. And you can see the 90 where they meet.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Capnredfish said:


> Mine looks like this now. Excuse the finger tip on iPad drawing. Hopefully you get the idea. The transom section is not as wide as the front well lip. And you can see the 90 where they meet.


Take a picture of yours and post it...we will get a better idea of what you are describing and then can tell you the proper way to fix.


----------



## DONAGHUE (Nov 18, 2017)

Cosa board....


----------



## DONAGHUE (Nov 18, 2017)

Coosa..... I can't spell for chit....


----------

